# em uma vírgula sete milhas?



## Wallender

Olá a todos, preciso de uma pequena ajuda.
Qual a forma correcta:  em uma vírgula sete milhas ou em um vírgula sete milhas?

Obrigada a todos


----------



## Outsider

Se vai escrever por extenso, "uma vírgula sete milhas" é a opção certa. Mas é mais normal escrever "1,7 milhas".


----------



## pauloamado

Olá, Wallender.
A concordância nominal entre o numeral *um* e a unidade de medida *milha*, nesse caso, pede que "um" fique no feminino (pois milha é substantivo feminino) e "milha" fique no singular (pois o numeral um representa, obviamente, a unidade).

O correto, portanto, seria:
*1,7 milha* (preferível) ou "*Uma* vírgula sete *milha*" (por mais estranho que pareça).

Mais aqui: http://vestibular.uol.com.br/pegadinhas/ult1796u122.jhtm


----------



## Outsider

Paulo, em Portugal não seguimos essa regra. Todo o numeral que seja diferente de 1 rege o plural.


----------



## pauloamado

OK, Outsider. Só posso opinar sobre a gramática adotada no Brasil. Meu conhecimento do português ibérico limita-se aos livros do grande Saramago e às conversas com os bons amigos que lá tenho.

Um abraço.
Paulo.


----------



## Cineclubista

Salve!

No Brasil, seguimos a lógica exposta a seguir.

Considere-se a extensão "1,8 km". Como sabem, os símbolos de unidades de medida têm forma invariável (não se escreve "2,5 kms"). No Brasil, há pelo menos duas maneiras de se ler essa medida, "um vírgula oito quilômetro ("quilómetro", em Portugal)" ou "um quilômetro e oitocentos metros", o que justifica, por coerência, o uso de "quilômetro", no singular, enquanto não se atingir a marca de 2 km. Dito de outra forma, oitocentos metros não são mais um quilômetro e, portanto, ainda não se ultrapassou o número unitário de quilômetros.

Um abraço!


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Desculpem-me a intromissão, mas acho que há 3 discussões possíveis quanto à pergunta:
1. Se o numeral concorda com a palavra vírgula (seria uma e não um);
2. Se o numeral está expressando plural ou não;
3. A forma de leitura de um numeral.

Quanto ao item 1, alguém poderia estar usando um exagero (uma hipérbole), como na frase: "Mas isso que ele falou não muda uma vírgula em sete milhas". Ou seja, alguém está querendo dizer que o problema é pequeno demais, se o compararmos com o restante... Aliás, não mudar uma vírgula também é usado como sinônimo de não mudar nada sua posição, sua opinião, mesmo em face de novos argumentos: "Apesar do que ele disse, não mudo uma vírgula o que eu tinha dito!".

Quanto ao item 2, poderia ser dito que há uma escolha numérica, que não sei se uma ou outra gramática fecha questão: é considerado plural tudo que é maior que um ou é considerado plural tudo que é pelo menos igual a dois? Acho que tanto faz. Não sei se há divisão entre as gramáticas vigentes somente porque se trate de Português brasileiro ou Português europeu... ignorância minha, mesmo! Acho que tanto faz dizer que "são 1,7 milhas" ou "é 1,7 milha" de distância.

Agora, algo que ninguém tinha levantado, refere-se ao item 3. A leitura do numeral representado pelos símbolos 1,7 é feita da seguinte forma: um inteiro e sete décimos. Para simplificar, quando se escreve 1,7 km, deve-se ler: um quilômetro e setecentos metros. Ou um mil e setecentos metros. Ou qualquer outra conversão. Até mesmo se poderia dizer: um quilômetro e sete décimos (de quilômetro, fica subentendido).

Mas o detalhe é que a palavra _vírgula_ não aparece na leitura do numeral.

Hehehehehe 

Nunca pensei que pudesse ser tão controvertido um tema tão simples... 

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## djlaranja

Sim!

Wallender: a primeira impressão que tive quanto à frase, a primeira leitura, foi de que alguém estaria querendo dizer que o outro fez "tempestade em copo d'água", ou seja, que exagerou e fez de *uma vírgula*, *sete milhas* de reclamação, de sermão... Ou seja, que deu muita importância para algo que não merecia.

Mas isso aconteceu, acho, pela falta do contexto de utilização da frase.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Wallender

Obrigada a todos pelas ajudas.

djlaranja,
O contexto é o seguinte:
"Em 1,7 milha(s), vire à direita"

é uma frase utilizada em comandos de navegação GPS.
Ao introduzir-la num sistema TTS (text to speech) fiquei confusa em relação ao comando produzido em alta voz. Daí a minha pergunta.

W.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, bom, o contexto muda tudo!

A minha sugestão é:

*Às* 1,7 milhas, vire *à* direita.​Quanto à possível estranheza de "uma vírgula sete milhas", que me parece uma forma perfeitamente normal de se ler esta quantia em Portugal, ela desaparece quando se escreve o número em algarismos.


----------



## jazyk

Seguindo mesmo raciocínio, vocês diriam Saímos às uma e quarenta e cinco?


----------



## Outsider

Não. Suponho que nesse caso a palavra "hora" fica sempre implícita: _à uma [hora] e quarenta e cinco_.


----------



## jazyk

Mas no outro caso estava implícita a palavra _milha_.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, mas não entendo a razão dessa observação...


----------



## jazyk

Não vejo lógica nenhuma.


----------



## jazyk

Eu tinha motivo de não ver lógica nenhuma. O Ciberdúvidas, português, discorda do " 		Paulo, em Portugal não seguimos essa regra. Todo o numeral que seja diferente de 1 rege o plural."


----------



## Outsider

Um _link_ era simpático.


----------



## jazyk

> Um _link_ era simpático.


Claro, _lapsus digitorum_.

http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=14225


> O que eu escrevi é a descrição correcta de como as pessoas de facto falam aqui.


Wallender queria um posicionamento normativo, como se pode ver em:



> Olá a todos, preciso de uma pequena ajuda.
> Qual a forma correcta:  em uma vírgula sete milhas ou em um vírgula sete milhas?



Obrigada a todos


----------



## Wallender

jazyk, como é que efectuou a busca no Ciberdúvidas. Já lá fui mas não encontro nada.
W.


----------



## Wallender

ah.. o Outsider foi rápido.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Claro, _lapsus digitorum_.
> 
> http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=14225


Ah, bom, agora entendo aonde queria chegar. É que há aqui duas questões. Primeiro, se se deve dizer "uma" ou "um". Segundo, se se deve dizer "milha" ou "milhas". A resposta do Ciberdúvidas é acerca da segunda.

Acontece que não estou de acordo com a opinião do Ciberdúvidas neste caso. Ninguém, mas mesmo ninguém, diz "um(a) vírgula sete _*milha*_" em Portugal. Não me interessa muito que "convenções internacionais" irrealistas discordem. As pessoas não falam assim, nem mesmo os matemáticos e os físicos.

Este assunto faz-me aliás lembrar outro fiasco normativo internacional, relacionado com o plural de _euro_.

Não tenho a certeza de que o Wallender quisesse uma resposta normativa, ou de que o satisfaça uma normativa que ninguém segue na prática (ao menos em Portugal).

P.S. A propósito, *Wallender*: existe algum símbolo para "milha(s)" que seja habitual usarem (como se usa "kg" para quilograma)?


----------



## Cineclubista

Salve!

Algumas observações, se me permitem.

a) Diz djlaranja: "Desculpem-me a intromissão, mas acho que há 3 discussões possíveis quanto à pergunta: 1. Se o numeral concorda com a palavra vírgula (seria uma e não um); 2. Se o numeral está expressando plural ou não; 3. A forma de leitura de um numeral. Quanto ao item 1, alguém poderia estar usando um exagero (uma hipérbole), como na frase: 'Mas isso que ele falou não muda uma vírgula em sete milhas'. Ou seja, alguém está querendo dizer que o problema é pequeno demais, se o compararmos com o restante... Aliás, não mudar uma vírgula também é usado como sinônimo de não mudar nada sua posição, sua opinião, mesmo em face de novos argumentos: 'Apesar do que ele disse, não mudo uma vírgula o que eu tinha dito!'. Mas isso aconteceu, acho, pela falta do contexto de utilização da frase. [...] a primeira impressão que tive quanto à frase, a primeira leitura, foi de que alguém estaria querendo dizer que o outro fez 'tempestade em copo d'água', ou seja, que exagerou e fez de uma vírgula, sete milhas de reclamação, de sermão... Ou seja, que deu muita importância para algo que não merecia."
Este raciocínio só pode ser conseqüência de leitura desatenta da questão inicial, de Wallender: "Qual a forma correcta: em uma vírgula sete milhas ou em um vírgula sete milhas?" Sublinho: "em uma vírgula", não "de uma vírgula".

b) Diz também djlaranja: "Quanto ao item 2, poderia ser dito que há uma escolha numérica, que não sei se uma ou outra gramática fecha questão: é considerado plural tudo que é maior que um ou é considerado plural tudo que é pelo menos igual a dois? Acho que tanto faz. Não sei se há divisão entre as gramáticas vigentes somente porque se trate de Português brasileiro ou Português europeu... ignorância minha, mesmo! Acho que tanto faz dizer que 'são 1,7 milhas' ou 'é 1,7 milha' de distância."
Como vimos, há não "fechamento de questão" (do que não se pode nem se deve falar em questões gramaticais), mas uma convenção — já que se trata de um problema de comunicação, que exige, entre outros elementos, um código convencionado entre emissor e receptor. Nessas circunstâncias, não "tanto faz" dizer uma coisa ou outra, não.

c) Diz ainda djlaranja: "Agora, algo que ninguém tinha levantado, refere-se ao item 3. A leitura do numeral representado pelos símbolos 1,7 é feita da seguinte forma: um inteiro e sete décimos. Para simplificar, quando se escreve 1,7 km, deve-se ler: um quilômetro e setecentos metros. Ou um mil e setecentos metros. Ou qualquer outra conversão. Até mesmo se poderia dizer: um quilômetro e sete décimos (de quilômetro, fica subentendido). Mas o detalhe é que a palavra _vírgula_ não aparece na leitura do numeral."
Este argumento também só pode ser conseqüência de leitura desatenta. Desta vez, remeto à minha mensagem, na qual tentei (sem sucesso, parece...) explicar a lógica da convenção do padrão formal da língua portuguesa, de ambos os lados do oceano Atlântico, quanto à pergunta de Wallender.

d) Achei excelente o contra-argumento de jazik, sobre a correção da fórmula "Saímos às uma e quarenta e cinco".

e) Outsider diz: "Acontece que não estou de acordo com a opinião do Ciberdúvidas neste caso."
Antes de mais nada, vamos combinar que opinião não é argumento nem prescrição. Parece-me que, mais uma vez, como em outras tantas neste fórum, confunde-se padrão formal da língua (às vezes, antipaticamente designado como "norma culta") com outros registros, com as formas coloquial ou informal, com os diversos falares em que se apresenta o português. De novo, como em todo processo de comunicação oral, por escrito, etc., importa saber quem é o emissor, quem é o receptor e qual o código convencionado para que a tal comunicação se dê eficaz e eficientemente. O resto é idiossincrasia.

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

Caro Cineclubista, por aqui, que eu saiba, nenhum emissor e nenhum receptor dizem "um (ou uma) vírgula sete _milha_". Dizê-lo é que seria idiossincrasia.


----------



## Cineclubista

Outsider said:


> Caro Cineclubista, por aqui, que eu saiba, nenhum emissor e nenhum receptor dizem "um (ou uma) vírgula sete _milha_". Dizê-lo é que seria idiossincrasia.


 
Podem até não dizer, mas com certeza, em situações de comunicação formal, escrevem. Pelo menos aqueles que conhecem o padrão formal da língua.


----------



## Outsider

Não creio. Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto escrita a unidade no singular, quando a quantidade é fraccionária. Claro que muitas vezes não se escreve a unidade por extenso, mas apenas o seu símbolo (1,7 quilogramas = 1,7 kg).


----------



## djlaranja

Cineclubista said:


> Salve!
> 
> Algumas observações, se me permitem.
> 
> a) Este raciocínio só pode ser conseqüência de leitura desatenta da questão inicial, de Wallender: "Qual a forma correcta: em uma vírgula sete milhas ou em um vírgula sete milhas?" Sublinho: "em uma vírgula", não "de uma vírgula".
> 
> b) Como vimos, há não "fechamento de questão" (do que não se pode nem se deve falar em questões gramaticais), mas uma convenção — já que se trata de um problema de comunicação, que exige, entre outros elementos, um código convencionado entre emissor e receptor. Nessas circunstâncias, não "tanto faz" dizer uma coisa ou outra, não.
> 
> c) Este argumento também só pode ser conseqüência de leitura desatenta. Desta vez, remeto à minha mensagem, na qual tentei (sem sucesso, parece...) explicar a lógica da convenção do padrão formal da língua portuguesa, de ambos os lados do oceano Atlântico, quanto à pergunta de Wallender.
> 
> Antes de mais nada, vamos combinar que opinião não é argumento nem prescrição. Parece-me que, mais uma vez, como em outras tantas neste fórum, confunde-se padrão formal da língua (às vezes, antipaticamente designado como "norma culta") com outros registros, com as formas coloquial ou informal, com os diversos falares em que se apresenta o português. De novo, como em todo processo de comunicação oral, por escrito, etc., importa saber quem é o emissor, quem é o receptor e qual o código convencionado para que a tal comunicação se dê eficaz e eficientemente. O resto é idiossincrasia.
> 
> Um abraço!


 
Cineclubista,

Você está certo: minha leitura foi desatenta. Mas lhe asseguro que meus palpites (é como se diz das opiniões pouco qualificadas, em qualquer campo) foram absolutamente sinceros, apesar de precipitados. Por isto que fiz questão de dizer que se tratava da "primeira impressão". Espero não ter atrapalhado.

Fui tão desatento que nem percebi que a pergunta, do jeito que foi apresentada, não suscita dúvida quanto ao plural (em ambas está escrito no plural: _milhas_). Então, esqueçamos tudo o que eu disse a respeito.

Peço desculpas, então, pela desatenção na leitura, mas garanto que minha resposta _*não foi*_ desatenta. Teve a melhor das intenções, isso garanto.

É que julguei que a discussão pudesse ser mais rica que a própria pergunta em si. E foi justamente isto que me chamou a atenção: como uma pergunta como esta pode gerar tanta discussão? Talvez seja pela nosso amor ao debate. Eu sempre a olhar mais para o processo do que para seu produto.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## MOC

Cineclubista said:


> Podem até não dizer, mas com certeza, em situações de comunicação formal, escrevem. Pelo menos aqueles que conhecem o padrão formal da língua.


 
Não escrevem. Nem mesmo em livros de matemática ou física onde estas unidades possam ser utilizadas. Fui inclusivé confirmar em livros antigos e de facto quilometros aparece sempre no plural, excepto quando se trata precisamente de *um* quilómetro.


----------



## djlaranja

MOC said:


> Não escrevem. Nem mesmo em livros de matemática ou física onde estas unidades possam ser utilizadas. Fui inclusive confirmar em livros antigos e de facto quilometros aparece sempre no plural, excepto quando se trata precisamente de *um* quilómetro.


 
MOC,

Acho que a maioria das pessoas usaria, na ocasião "em uma vírgula sete milhas, vire à direita". Embora possam dizer diferente, a maioria dos mortais pecaria pelo excesso, considerando que tudo o que excede a uma unidade pede o plural - inclusive Wallender, que formulou a pergunta inicial utilizando sempre _milhas_ e não _milha_.

Acho que a dúvida apresentada, de início, prendia-se ao gênero: _um_ ou _uma_ era a dúvida, originalmente. Nisto, parecem todos concordar que se trata de _uma vírgula sete milha_ ou _uma vírgula sete milhas_. 

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Outsider

Bem, algumas pessoas acharam que "uma vírgula..." podia ser confuso, e talvez tenham razão. Em minha opinião, tanto se pode ler "um vírgula sete" como "uma vírgula sete".


----------



## pauljot

jazyk said:


> Seguindo mesmo raciocínio, vocês diriam Saímos às uma e quarenta e cinco?


 
Olá a todos! Vim aqui parar por questões ligadas a dúvidas de português para espanhol e vice-versa, espero contribuir de vez em quando.

Voltando à questão, embora parecida esta frase não é igual, porque são duas unidades diferentes: saímos à uma (hora) e 45 (minutos)?

A outra frase é sobre um valor de uma medida superior à unidade, 1,7 no caso. Por isso eu digo "em uma vírgula sete milhas". No entanto, de acordo com o Sitema Internacional de medidas a designação deveria ser sempre no singular, independentemente da quantidade, porque apenas identifica a unidade utilizada, porém não é assim que se escreve normalmente. Eventualmente poder-se-ia dizer "em uma milha e 7 décimas (de milha)", porém fica algo rebuscado.

Saudações,
Paulo


----------



## djlaranja

pauljot said:


> Olá a todos! Vim aqui parar por questões ligadas a dúvidas de português para espanhol e vice-versa, espero contribuir de vez em quando.
> 
> Voltando à questão, embora parecida esta frase não é igual, porque são duas unidades diferentes: saímos à uma (hora) e 45 (minutos)?
> 
> A outra frase é sobre um valor de uma medida superior à unidade, 1,7 no caso. Por isso eu digo "em uma vírgula sete milhas". No entanto, de acordo com o Sitema Internacional de medidas a designação deveria ser sempre no singular, independentemente da quantidade, porque apenas identifica a unidade utilizada, porém não é assim que se escreve normalmente. Eventualmente poder-se-ia dizer "em uma milha e 7 décimas (de milha)", porém fica algo rebuscado.
> 
> Saudações,
> Paulo


 
Paulo,

Acho que a designação somente no singular é para o símbolo da unidade, como por exemplo:

2 *km* = "dois quilômetros"
200 *kg* = "duzentos quilogramas"
3,5 *m* = "três metros e meio"

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## pauljot

djlaranja said:


> Paulo,
> 
> Acho que a designação somente no singular é para o símbolo da unidade, como por exemplo:
> 
> 2 *km* = "dois quilômetros"
> 200 *kg* = "duzentos quilogramas"
> 3,5 *m* = "três metros e meio"
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJ


 
De facto assim é, obrigado pelo apontamento, vou corrigir para evitar dúvidas.


----------



## djlaranja

pauljot said:


> De facto assim é, obrigado pelo apontamento, vou corrigir para evitar dúvidas.


 
 Por nada, Paulo! 

Abraços,

DJ


----------

